# Affordable Qlab "GO" Button Box



## Footer (Aug 16, 2022)

After a few years, a pandemic, and a child I'm finally getting this product launched. I have always wanted a nice control box for Qlab that gives me a solid "go" button and a few additional controls to make one off events go smoothly. Qlab is great, using a keyboard to control it isn't. Been playing with the design for several years, I think this is finally it. 

Available on both Etsy and Amazon, ships free in the U.S. 








Qlab® Go Button Box - Etsy

This Gadgets item is sold by MonsteRawrMakes. Ships from Saratoga Springs, NY. Listed on Aug 16, 2022



www.etsy.com









Amazon.com: QLab® Go Button Box

Amazon.com: QLab® Go Button Box


www.amazon.com


----------



## rsmentele (Aug 17, 2022)

This is great! Especially since X-Keys hasn't updated their programming software to run on the current Mac OS!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 17, 2022)

In fact, they've *just* released a beta, in the last 48 hours, @rsmentele; I got a sponsored FB post about it today.


----------



## Footer (Aug 17, 2022)

rsmentele said:


> This is great! Especially since X-Keys hasn't updated their programming software to run on the current Mac OS!


Awesome. Ya, no software needed here. Shows up just as a standard keyboard.


----------



## jtweigandt (Aug 19, 2022)

nice bit of 3d printing as well. We just started using qlab this year. I had some nice software on an old pc.. but the younger ones would poo poo the pc and bring in their laptops
I pointed out to the powers that be.. "what if they get hit by a train on the way to the theater" "we need to run this stuff on our own hardware" I think I may be purchasing one of these soon. Might be doing a video progression for Buddy the elf's journey from the North pole.. The lighting guy in me likes this a lot.
Great work.


----------



## Footer (Aug 19, 2022)

jtweigandt said:


> nice bit of 3d printing as well. We just started using qlab this year. I had some nice software on an old pc.. but the younger ones would poo poo the pc and bring in their laptops
> I pointed out to the powers that be.. "what if they get hit by a train on the way to the theater" "we need to run this stuff on our own hardware" I think I may be purchasing one of these soon. Might be doing a video progression for Buddy the elf's journey from the North pole.. The lighting guy in me likes this a lot.
> Great work.


Thanks! Right before pandemic shutdown we put a mac mini at FOH in both our rooms just for playback. Have another macbook pro just for video playback that floats. Love Qlab, but for one off shows having to interface with only the keyboard was a pain.


----------



## almorton (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes, I really don't like using the mac keyboard in a show. Usually we drive qlab remotely from the Ion, but a proper go button would be good. Not sure yours would be economical for me here in the UK, unfortunately.


----------



## Footer (Aug 21, 2022)

almorton said:


> Yes, I really don't like using the mac keyboard in a show. Usually we drive qlab remotely from the Ion, but a proper go button would be good. Not sure yours would be economical for me here in the UK, unfortunately.


Shipping would be $25.


----------



## almorton (Aug 22, 2022)

OK. That puts it in the ball park of That Little Box - when they have stock.


----------



## Jake Geffre (Oct 12, 2022)

We have been using this all week and are LOVING IT! Glad that our district allows purchasing from Amazon.


----------



## almorton (Oct 13, 2022)

I've just recommended that someone on Facebook, who is finding that the That Little Box products are on back order, looks into this product.


----------



## Footer (Oct 14, 2022)

Jake Geffre said:


> We have been using this all week and are LOVING IT! Glad that our district allows purchasing from Amazon.


Great to hear! Please leave a review if you can.


----------



## Footer (Oct 14, 2022)

almorton said:


> I've just recommended that someone on Facebook, who is finding that the That Little Box products are on back order, looks into this product.


Thanks!


----------



## bosox242 (Dec 2, 2022)

We just bought two. They're working great so far. One question though, the power lights on each unit are different colors. One unit has a red power light and the other unit has a green power light. I assume it's not an issue, but I just wanted to ask.


----------



## Footer (Dec 3, 2022)

bosox242 said:


> We just bought two. They're working great so far. One question though, the power lights on each unit are different colors. One unit has a red power light and the other unit has a green power light. I assume it's not an issue, but I just wanted to ask.


Yup, that's working as intended. I source the Arduinos from a few different companies depending on where I can get them. Some of them use red, some use green. Lately I have been getting red. Glad they are working for you!


----------



## Footer (Dec 3, 2022)

We now have a dual version. $149 shipped.


----------



## Gage (Dec 3, 2022)

Footer said:


> View attachment 23708
> 
> 
> We now have a dual version. $149 shipped.


Just received mine, Going to break it in on a show next week. 
I would like to see a version with USB C on it instead of micro B eventually. It's more robust in my experience, along with being easier to plug in in the dark.


----------



## Footer (Dec 5, 2022)

Gage said:


> Just received mine, Going to break it in on a show next week.
> I would like to see a version with USB C on it instead of micro B eventually. It's more robust in my experience, along with being easier to plug in in the dark.


Boards with USB C are just starting to hit the market, I'll probably switch to them when stock gets more solid. I do agree its a better connector.


----------



## cbrandt (Dec 12, 2022)

Maybe something like this, but in the opposite direction?

Would also remove the plug/unplug stress from the board.


----------



## firewater88 (Dec 13, 2022)

Question... can the top be taken off and rotated 180 so the plugs come off the left side? 
Also, would love a USB-C version too....


----------



## Gage (Dec 13, 2022)

firewater88 said:


> Question... can the top be taken off and rotated 180 so the plugs come off the left side?
> Also, would love a USB-C version too...


I took mine apart when I got it because I couldn't help myself. There didn't seem to be anything stopping me from doing so, although I left mine how it was.


----------



## Footer (Dec 15, 2022)

firewater88 said:


> Question... can the top be taken off and rotated 180 so the plugs come off the left side?
> Also, would love a USB-C version too....


Yup, and I can also build it that way if you make a note. I've always been a rack to the right of the console person, so thats the way my brain things but not all people are that way. I don't wire these with such tight tolerances that you should be able to do it with all of them.... but no guarantees.


----------

